# I hate my car!!!!



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Don't know if I've posted this in the right place, but a bit of a rant!! 

I've got a Peugeot 206 and since I've had it I've had nothing but trouble, so far this year it's had a new clutch, battery, starter motor, coil pack (the 4th since I've bought it) it's getting as though I don't want to drive it anymore for fear of either breaking something or the fact I hate driving it!!

Has anyone else had problems like this???


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

No, I buy good cars...

:lol:



Only kidding..... sounds a bit of a lemon... but look on the bright side, at least there are some decent parts on it now 

:thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

I wish I had bought a better car now, isn't hindsight a wonderful thing!! 

That's true, forgot to mention the head gaskets on its wa out as well!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have in the past had a GSI Cavilier kept having problems was a real pain and a PUG as well a 306 new and was heaps of trouble even came from factory with wrong tail pipe and rear bumper how careless is that to miss at factory and PDI , you will have done all the work for someone else know been there feel your pain hope it get's better soon, just ask Alan MCC on here he will make your story seem good with his car trouble


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I hate French cars, always had problems with them!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks, surely it can't be that bad, can it??


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

ha ha, i was about to add have you had the headgasket done as is a commom thing  how's the rear axel as that will be next 

Mine hasn't been too bad, i've replaced some parts because i'm fussy, the biggest expense was £230 on an MOT, a new Cat and new Lambda sensor and a retest, i was being lazy as if i'd taken it to the regular garage it would have set me back a lot less.

The trouble is what you have spent of the 206 can happen to anything, in the last year we have spent £420 on the TT for a service and a Maf, and £65 on a battery ... the year before was £750 on a service and cambelt ... thats more than i've spent buying the 206


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

srmtor said:


> I wish I had bought a better car now, isn't hindsight a wonderful thing!!
> 
> That's true, forgot to mention the *head gaskets on its wa out* as well!!


try some k-seal its excellent stuff my ford ranger had the same fault dropped a bottle of k-seal in and got just over 13 months around 24,000 miles more out of it before it started to leak again dropped another bottle in a lasted another 6 months before the head needed doing :thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

jay69 said:


> try some k-seal its excellent stuff my ford ranger had the same fault dropped a bottle of k-seal in and got just over 13 months around 24,000 miles more out of it before it started to leak again dropped another bottle in a lasted another 6 months before the head needed doing :thumb:


The garage that did the starter motor has out me some k-seal in, hopefully it'll stop smoking like hell!!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Had he CAT done last year!! I hate French cars as well more than I did before!!


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

wait till the weather gets warmer, it will want a IACV then too lol


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> wait till the weather gets warmer, it will want a IACV then too lol


Thanks for being the barer of good news!!!


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I feel your pain mate, I have a Citroen C4, 5 years old, had it from new and it's on it's 3rd Clutch. Only done 41,000 miles as well. Had to replace the LED screen 3 times as well as it keeps packing up. Along with the Rev Counter. And loads of other things I can't be bothered to mention lol.

I will never own another French car again.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> No, I buy good cars...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


wheres your tow truck thread again


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Nozza said:


> I will never own another French car again.


Neither will I if I can help it!!


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

I hate my car too. But at least it's shiny!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

You must be all rough *******s.In all the years Ive had French cars Ive had not one fault.
In fact that goes for all my cars,Ive not had one break down,and that includes the Ford and Fiat!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

justina3 said:


> wheres your tow truck thread again


that was 1 small issue



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> that was 1 small issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ahhh this is an excellent post!!

"Reliable french cars" i think fecking not!!


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I've heard nothing but bad things about the 206.

Worst car I've ever had is a 2005 Ford Fiesta. Didn't even keep it a year before I got rid because I was that sick of it. The engine was French though so say no more.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

PugIain said:


> You must be all rough *******s.In all the years Ive had French cars Ive had not one fault.
> In fact that goes for all my cars,Ive not had one break down,and that includes the Ford and Fiat!


No one like a smart **** :lol::lol:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

I heard ba things as well, but at the time it was ideal space wise and within my price range, wish I'd never bothered now!!!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My last 106 GTi when I sold it I was going through all my garage bills from 18 months ownership... they had up to nearly £2k  which was about what I paid for the car.
I think my mechanic has had to cancel a few holidays now I've got the Puma:lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Ahhh this is an excellent post!!
> 
> "Reliable french cars" i think fecking not!!


This coming from the man who had the worlds most reliable car if I remember?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

PugIain said:


> This coming from the man who had the worlds most reliable car if I remember?


Well comparable to whats posted so far....

It is lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

sirkuk said:


> I've heard nothing but bad things about the 206.
> 
> Worst car I've ever had is a 2005 Ford Fiesta. Didn't even keep it a year before I got rid because I was that sick of it. The engine was French though so say no more.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


I'd take my 206 over a civic any day, I drove one once .... isn't the front made of cheese, so technically french :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

srmtor said:


> Has anyone else had problems like this???


I know what you mean, my Corsa is like that - it's had a new battery this year (ok this is it's first one besides the one from new), the struts are on their way out, engine hose leak, it had new pads & discs last year & wiper blades need replacing. 

The joys of motoring! :lol:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'd take my 206 over a civic any day, I drove one once .... isn't the front made of cheese, so technically french :thumb:


at least the electrics get you off a dealers forecourt with a civic, the electrics on french cars tend to stop working the second the paperwork to purchase has been signed :car:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mine are still working fine  must have a good one


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

I actually had two 206s..first one was great, nothing went wrong and then thought I would trade up and get a brand new sporty model and it was a nightmare! I had it three years and had so many problems!

After that I vowed never to get a french **** box again!!!!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Maybe I spoke too soon.My slow puncture has turned into a dissolving tyre valve.
The buggers as flat as a pancake and the car just beeps and says STOP! (you ****)
Started doing it as I left the mother in laws earlier.Good job its only a 5 minute drive.
Looks like Ill be popping and stealing the Old lads special bus to take the wheel to get fixed tomorrow.

Go on say it...
**** French cars!!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Maybe I spoke too soon.My slow puncture has turned into a dissolving tyre valve.
> The buggers as flat as a pancake and the car just beeps and says STOP! (you ****)
> Started doing it as I left the mother in laws earlier.Good job its only a 5 minute drive.
> Looks like Ill be popping and stealing the Old lads special bus to take the wheel to get fixed tomorrow.
> ...


Looks like Karmas come round and bit you in the ass!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

srmtor said:


> Don't know if I've posted this in the right place, but a bit of a rant!!
> 
> I've got a Peugeot 206 and since I've had it I've had nothing but trouble, so far this year it's had a new clutch, battery, starter motor, coil pack (the 4th since I've bought it) it's getting as though I don't want to drive it anymore for fear of either breaking something or the fact I hate driving it!!
> 
> Has anyone else had problems like this???


imo thats just typical wear and tear for an old car...


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> at least the electrics get you off a dealers forecourt with a civic, the electrics on french cars tend to stop working the second the paperwork to purchase has been signed :car:


guys ur being biased about french cars here

my dad had a mk43 clio it did 80k when he sold it and it had taught 2 people to drive in it! never put a foot wrong

we just have to face it that some cars are crocs and others are fine even if its the same car.

me and my sis both have the same car (mk4 golf 1.6) but her's is always going wrong, leaking oil, coils going. whereas mine has been a pleasure to own.

i have to say tho the new civic is deeply disappointing... :lol:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'd take my 206 over a civic any day, I drove one once .... isn't the front made of cheese, so technically french :thumb:


Because the French have the monopoly on cheese now do they?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

sirkuk said:


> Because the French have the monopoly on cheese now do they?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Yes and garlic:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

But not soap or depilation products

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

My cars not died yet. And doesn't smell of anything but petrol and strippers.

But I'm fairly sure was put together by a bunch of Slovaks


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

French cars will just surrender for no reason though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> French cars will just surrender for no reason though.


usually to the germans :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> French cars will just surrender for no reason though.


But the Germans go marching on thinking they're great then it all goes **** up!
I also heard a rumour they had gearbox and maf problems on Panzers too so it isnt just a modern thing.Didnt see anything about rusty tanks though.

By the way my valve is now sorted,I now have a non square tyre again.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Love your addition Iain


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Love your addition Iain


Haha thanks :thumb: Thought you might like it.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

My 19 year old has one(first car 1.1) 04 reg. He's had it a year now & no major problems at all apart from new pads/discs & rear pads & brake cylinders but they were the orginals that were replaced.


----------

